# Clean up crew



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I need a clean up crew for my 90gal right now i have a few snails that i moved over from the 29 but that is it. What would you all recommend, and why? I don't know too much about inverts and would like to take this chance to learn


----------



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

you remember those tiny hermit crabs i got from sunpet... they did an awesome job eating the algae off my live rock!! best of all ony 55 cents!! ... 

dude... shirley called out and i cant find anyone to come in... so as of right now its just u and nikki closing


----------



## Nick's Reef (Aug 22, 2009)

I noticed that reefcleaners.org is a sponser, I knwo john pesonally and he's a great guy to deal with. Fill out one of the questionaires he has about your tank and he'll recomend a cuc to you. You don't nessisarly have to buy it from him but he gives great advice on what to get.


----------



## cultivatedcoral (Jul 7, 2007)

Yep,

John at reefcleaners.org is a great guy.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

on my way to his website now


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

+1 for reefcleaners
Blue leg hermit crabs are good, Mexican turbo snails are good, Astrea snails, and peppermint shrimp to name a few are all good choices.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

last time i hand blue leg hermits they killed half of my snails.....any ideas as to why


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

John is the best! He'll get you set for the long haul on your first order.


----------



## kevo220 (Jul 15, 2009)

phil_pl said:


> last time i hand blue leg hermits they killed half of my snails.....any ideas as to why


To steal the shells for bigger homes to try out, they often don't even take them. Hermits can be a P.I.T.A. that way. I get the small red and blue leg hermits (about 1/2") and add some larger shells for them to find (which doesn't always work). When they get too big I take them to the lfs or give them away and get new small ones. Turbos are great, astreas, margaritas, and bumblebee snails are great cleaners, although small but they are pretty cool looking too. You will also want to make sure you get some sand sifting snails as well if you have a sand/gravel bed. they help to stir up the detrus which is important. (the hermits will have a field day on these small guys though).


----------



## Nick's Reef (Aug 22, 2009)

Why does everyone give blue legs a bad rap, I think red legs are more agressive. I never had blue legs eat snails. Another good cuc member is a royal urchin, they'll wipe out all your algae in no time.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Nick's Reef said:


> Why does everyone give blue legs a bad rap, I think red legs are more agressive. I never had blue legs eat snails. Another good cuc member is a royal urchin, they'll wipe out all your algae in no time.


im not trying to give them a bad rep, i'm just calling it the way i saw it


----------



## johnmaloney (Sep 6, 2009)

hi guys, I just want to say thanks for the support and say "hello" to a few familiar faces.  Well I will leave it at that, I don't want to hijack the thread, or step on toes etc...


----------

